# Nintendo characters



## Placktor (May 29, 2009)

Alright so i was gonna do something but i needed a list of all the most popular nintendo characters....nintendo only. so can people tell me any characters im missing.

Mario - Super Mario bros.
Luigi- Super Mario bros.
Princess Peach - Super Mario bros.
Yoshi - Super Mario bros.
Toad- Super Mario bros.
Bowser - Super Mario bros.
Goomba- Super Mario bros.

Pikachu - Pokemon

Samus - Metroid
Ridley - Metroid

Link - The Legend Of Zelda
Zelda - The Legend Of Zelda
Tingle - The Legend Of Zelda
Gannondorf /Ganon- The Legend Of Zelda

Glass Joe - Punch Out
Little Mac - Punch Out

Animal Crosser - Animal Crossing
Mr. Resseti - Animal Crossing

Meta Knight - Kirby
Kirby - Kirby
King Dedede - Kirby

Captain Olimar - Pikmin
Pikmin - Pikmin

Donkey Kong - DK
Diddy Kong - DK
King K Rool - DK

Fox Mccloud- Starfox
Peppy Hare - Starfox
Falco Lombardi - Starfox
Slippy Toad - Starfox
Wolf - Starfox

Ness - Earthbound

Lucas - Mother 3

R.O.B.


----------



## MygL (May 29, 2009)

Ninten - MOTHER
Ness - EarthBound
Lucas - MOTHER 3


----------



## Placktor (May 29, 2009)

oh wow i forgot earthbound.. *FACEPALM*


----------



## MygL (May 29, 2009)

Uhmm R.O.B.?
Rosalina?
Daisy?


----------



## Placktor (May 29, 2009)

im trying to stick with  the REALLY Popular characters or big characters and not side ones....i could put rob but daisy is barely in the main mario games and rosalina mabye


----------



## Conor (May 29, 2009)

Louie from Pikmin 2.


----------



## Laeric (May 29, 2009)

The Belmont Family from Castlevania


----------



## FITZEH (May 29, 2009)

Louie


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

Toon Link - Zelda


----------



## SamXX (May 29, 2009)

Starman
Tom Nook
Able Sisters
Gracie


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2009)

The whole 151.

They got popular when Hoenn and Sinnoh appeared.


----------



## DirtyD (May 29, 2009)

*DK*
Funky Kong
Dixie Kong
Tiny Kong
Chunky Kong
Candy Kong


*Zelda*
Epona
Biggeron
Dampe
Jabu-Jabu
Kaepora Gaebora
Malon
Talon
Twinrova
Vaati
Venus
Ingo
Impa

*Starfox*
Leon
Pigma
Andrew
Andross

*Mario*
Boo
Hammer Bros.
Petey
Waluigi
Wario
Toad
Toadette
Kamek
Yoshi


Just to name a few missing


----------



## Caleb (May 29, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> im trying to stick with  the REALLY Popular characters or big characters and not side ones....i could put rob but daisy is barely in the main mario games and rosalina mabye


Daisy "was" a main character... Dam Peach.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

I think Yoshi should be on there...


----------



## IceZtar (May 29, 2009)

Wario :O .
Tom Nook.
Pit and the game he is from which I forgot the name of >_> .


----------



## DirtyD (May 29, 2009)

Pit was from Kid Icarus.

And Daisy was more ofa main character than Rosalina


----------



## Tyrai (May 29, 2009)

Fire Emblem:
Ike
Marth
Roy

F-Zero:
Captain Falcon (How didn't anyone mention him yet?!)
Samurai Goroh

Golden Sun:
Issac
Garret
Ivan
Mia

Ice Climbers:
Ice Climbers - Popo and Nana I _think_ their names are.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2009)

Captain Falcon: F-Zero


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2009)

R.O.B. isn't a video game character. He's an accesory.
Vaati is popular with me... >.>
Vaati - The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap, Four swords, and Four swords adventure.


----------



## MygL (May 29, 2009)

Krystal?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 29, 2009)

MEGAMAN.
-_-


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Toon Link -  Zelda
Shiek - Zelda

Mewtwo - Pokemon
Jigglypuff - Pokemon
Lucario - Pokemon
Red - Pokemon 
Ash - Pokemon

Mr. L - Super Mario Bros
Dr. Mario - Super Mario Bros

Dark Samus - Metroid

Poo - Earthbound

Mike Tyson - Punch Out

Rosalina - Super Mario Galaxy, and Mario Kart Wii

Wario - Warioland


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

Sonic:
Song the hedgehog
Amy Rose
Tails
Shadow the hedgehog 
Omega
Rouge the bat
Eggman
Metal sonic
Knuckles the Echidna
Blaze the cat
Silver the hedgehog


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Ooh, Tyrai forgot some FE ones :3

Roy
Ike
Marth
Wil
Serra
Geitz
Ewan
Amelia
Nergal
Lyon
Joshua
Hector
Eliwood
Lyndis
Fa
Myrrh


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sonic:
> Song the hedgehog
> Amy Rose
> Tails
> ...


Sega >_>


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Sonic:
> Song the hedgehog
> Amy Rose
> Tails
> ...


Sonic isn't Nintendo, it's Sega.


----------



## Hub12 (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..............


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I hated Hub, I'd say, "READ TOPIC TITLE STUPID MORON NOBO OLO"
But I'm not.
Sega, hub.
SEGA
Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games doesn't mean he's Ninty.


----------



## Robin (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Brawl.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (May 29, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY WORK TOGETHER NOW STUPID.
*facepalm*


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY WORK TOGETHER NOW STUPID.
*facepalm*[/quote]How else would Sega be able to make a Mario Kart rip off in broad daylight?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY WORK TOGETHER NOW STUPID.
*facepalm*[/quote]Yes, because we pay attention to what Nintendo's every move is.
Stalker.

Show me a valid link where it says Sega and Nintendo work together, stupid.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How else would Sega be able to make a Mario Kart rip off in broad daylight?[/quote]By giving them Fred Flinstone holes to run with on the car.
I can't see any lawsuit here.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because we pay attention to what Nintendo's every move is.
Stalker.

Show me a valid ]


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

I just said that did not count >_>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 29, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I just said that did not count >_>


Sega made it while Nintendo helped. That's working together.

Although saying they now work together now is kinda stupid, because that game and Brawl seemed like one offs.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 29, 2009)

THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN SPEAKING
ID LIKE TO SAY THAT THIS IS NINTENDO CHARACTERS
HELPING OUT DOES NOT MEAN SONIC IS A NINTENDO CHARACTER


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 29, 2009)

Just because Sonic and Mario characters were in the same game does not automatically make Sonic characters Nintendo characters.
That's like saying Link is a Star Fox character because Fox and Link are in brawl.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 29, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Just because Sonic and Mario characters were in the same game does not automatically make Sonic characters Nintendo characters.
> That's like saying ]I LOL'd


----------



## Tyrai (May 29, 2009)

[quote="Toon]MEGAMAN.
-_-[/quote]Megaman is a Capcom character.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 29, 2009)

you forgot Funkey Kong


----------



## 4861 (May 29, 2009)

baby luigi


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 29, 2009)

Turtwig, Chimchar, and Piplup


----------



## NikoKing (May 29, 2009)

Pit - Kid Icarus.

(Not sure if this will count because Microsoft owns Rare now...)
Banjo - Banjo Kazooie
Kazooie - Banjo Kazooie
Grunty - Banjo Kazooie


----------



## the_lone_wolf (May 29, 2009)

Bowser junior been in every mario game since super mario sunshine


----------



## Lord Yuan (May 29, 2009)

Oooh ooh! From Zelda you could throw in the Happy Mask Man! He spoke to my generation. *nods*


----------



## Rockman! (May 29, 2009)

You forgot Pichu, Piplup and Meowth.


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> R.O.B. isn't a video game character. He's an accesory.
> Vaati is popular with me... >.>
> Vaati - The Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap, Four swords, and Four swords adventure.


Actually Rob was the name of the pilot of the main ship in Starfox


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are talking about different Rob's...


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

Well I believe when someone said Rob, that is who they were referring to, not the accessory


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

Oh nevermind, I see ROB on the list now. Yeah he shouldnt be there.   Someone else had mentioned rob from Starfox


----------



## FITZEH (May 30, 2009)

Toon link


----------



## Rene (May 30, 2009)

i think you've covered them all :')


----------



## Conor (May 30, 2009)

Has anyone said Goombella or Prof.Frankly from Paper Mario:TTYD?


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

or chunk, or dimentio, or count bleck or mimi


----------



## djman900 (May 30, 2009)

sonic


----------



## DirtyD (May 30, 2009)

Sonic is a sega character who is pretty much "rented" out to Nintendo and other gaming consoles


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 30, 2009)

well sega was made by nintendo making it thre property or nintendo would be sued cuz they did not rent sonic


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 30, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> well sega was made by nintendo making it thre property or nintendo would be sued cuz they did not rent sonic


A) that made no sense

b) Sega is not a division of Nintendo

C) Sega is a separate company that was made while Nintendo was still making vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 30, 2009)

i would say Banjo and Kazooie from the N64 games but Microsoft bought Rare.

i miss good ol' Banjo for Nintendo. : (


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 30, 2009)

Banjo and Kazooie characters aren't Nintendo either. They are Microsoft characters.


----------

